# How is this rideable ?



## phantom (May 26, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


>




OMG! That's the coolest of cool! Takes a very very special person to own something like that.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 26, 2022)

WTHeck ….


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 26, 2022)

Looks therapeutic.


----------



## nick tures (May 26, 2022)

going to need some long arms !! haha


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 26, 2022)

I did that to a West Coast Choppers bike and an Orange County Choppers bike. Those 36" handlebars are insanely difficult to get used to.
Believe it or not the OCC bike was easier to steer.


----------



## Gully (May 26, 2022)

Takes some monkey arms!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2022)

Probably not PC anymore to say that looks goofy so I won’t say that!

well I guess it isn’t because the PC software changed re!arded to goofy


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 29, 2022)

I could ride it......🐒💪💪😂


----------



## kreika (May 29, 2022)

Wouldn’t your hands go numb and also not get enough blood? Normal ape hangers….ok! But that wtf!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Rivnut (May 29, 2022)

Built for someone with Marfam Syndrome.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (May 29, 2022)

Ape hangers... that dopiest of bike mods...

...says the guy who puts narrow dropped bars on just about everything that shows up in the garage and then complains about his sore back after a hour on the road. ( see avatar...  )


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2022)

Any monkeys here with really short legs and really long arms? This one is for you!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2022)

phantom said:


> View attachment 1634353



I suppose this is why they make different flavors of ice cream but this would be like liver flavor!


----------



## bentsprocket (Jun 15, 2022)

FOOS GONE WILD on Instagram: "WHERE IS THIS FOO GOING?"
					

FOOS GONE WILD shared a post on Instagram: "WHERE IS THIS FOO GOING?". Follow their account to see 6984 posts.




					www.instagram.com
				




Just like this!


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2022)

Hurts my back just thinking about having my arms above my heart that long!


----------

